# Koi mit 120cm - absoluter Wahnsinn



## Roland O. (21. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte diese Woche die Möglichkeit, einen 120cm Koi zu filmen. So etwas habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, und vermutlich wird man so etwas auch nicht oft zu Gesicht bekommen!

Gerne könnt ihr auch einen Kommentar zum Video geben, entweder hier im Forum oder direkt auf Youtube.






Habe auch versucht, einige der Tips umzusetzen die ihr mir in dem anderen Thema gegeben habt!

Ihr könnt gerne das Video an Freunde oder Bekannte weitersenden, meinen Kanal abonnieren und mir euer Feedback geben!

lg
Roland


----------



## derseeberger (21. März 2015)

wie immer Roland

super Video und reichlich schöne Koi ich werde in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch viel filmen und Fotos machen im Niigatatal

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Michael H (21. März 2015)

Hallo

Cooles Video und Giele Koi ..
Haste mal gefragt was so 120 cm Kosten ...?


----------



## Roland O. (21. März 2015)

Hab ich,
Antwort kam auch prompt - UNVERKÄUFLICH!!! 
Ist aber auch logisch, wieviel Koi mit 120cm wird es weltweit geben?

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. März 2015)

derseeberger schrieb:


> wie immer Roland
> 
> super Video und reichlich schöne Koi ich werde in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch viel filmen und Fotos machen im Niigatatal
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Thomas,
ich/wir bitten darum!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (21. März 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Einen ganz großen Daumen nach oben, 10 mal besser als Dei letztes Video.
Das ist ein Film gute Schnitte , kurze Sequenzen, sehr gutes Audio mit der Nachvertonung und das beste Du lässt den Betrachter keine lange Weile aufkommen. Schöne Pausen mit Musikuntermalung, wo sich der Zuschauer in den Film eintauchen kann und sich eine Meinung entwickelt bei dem Betrachter.
Für mich ein geiler Spot!likelike  

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (21. März 2015)

Danke Ron,
bei so viel Lob werde ich ja noch ganz


----------



## samorai (21. März 2015)

Kannst Du auch!
Ich habe mal so eine 1m "Fressmaschine" von nahen gesehen bei einem Koi Verkäufer, der wurde für 17000€ in die Schweiz exportiert.
Ab einen Meter werden sie so richtig teuer, jeder Zentimeter darüber wird dann mit Gold auf gewogen. Auf jeden Fall hat Dein Züchter eine tolle Renten-Anlage!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wild (21. März 2015)

Hallo,
also
erstens finde ich, dass das ein Werbevideo ist und
zweitens finde ich, dass die Koi nicht artgerecht gehalten werden. Viel zu kleines Becken für diesen Riesen.

PS.: Ich habe nur Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen in meinem Teich und deshalb nicht viel Ahnung und das ist nur meine persönliche und vielleicht auch nicht sehr begründete Meinung.

Viele Grüße
Norbert

PPS: Ich würde mich schämen, wenn ich meine Fische so halten würde!!


----------



## Roland O. (22. März 2015)

Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also
> erstens finde ich, dass das ein Werbevideo ist und
> zweitens finde ich, dass die Koi nicht artgerecht gehalten werden. Viel zu kleines Becken für diesen Riesen.
> ...



Hallo Norbert,
ich gebe dir in allen Punkten Recht - mich schreckt es auch immer wieder, wie viele Fische Händler in kleinen Becken halten. Aber es ist eben ein Handelsgeschäft, und nicht der Teich im Hintergarten. Ich war schon bei vielen Händlern, und von daher kann ich dir auch sagen, dass man am Gesundheitszustand der Fische merkt ob jemand die Haltung von Koi versteht oder eben nicht. 

Die ganz großen Koi bringt Herr Pohl zeitnah in seinen 100m³ Privatteich - dort wird in absehbarer Zukunft vermutlich auch der 120cm Fisch schwimmen.

lg
Roland


----------



## PeterW (22. März 2015)

Hi Roland,
saugut, Respekt!!
Was du dir da  für eine Arbeit machst.like

Gruß
Peter


----------

